# acupuncture for missed miscarriage completion?



## nony (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi -
am wondering if anyone who has had a missed miscarriage has used acupuncture to be help pass all tissue, etc. from the uterus. What was your experience? Did you follow-up with an ultrasound?

Thank you -


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I did accupunture with this last mc. I started spotting when I got home from my first appt then bleeding and passed the baby a couple days later.They gave me herbs as well, but I started spotting before I took the first dose.
I didn't have another sono


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

I know they also offer herbs that help get things to pass

*hugs*


----------

